# Einhaltung von Code Conventions, Wrapping Lines



## Q. (21. Mrz 2011)

Moin,

nach den Java Code Conventions sollten Zeile mit mehr als 80 Zeichen vermieden werden, eher sogar nur 70. Daran versuche ich mich zu halten.
Gerade beim festlegen von Swing Layouts finde ich das aber sehr schwierig. Schnell sind dort mehr als 100 Zeichen zusammen, auch mit Einhaltung der Regeln für Zeilenumbrüche. Die Aufrufe sind einfach vom Namen her sehr lang.
Sowas kann man doch kaum verhindern. Wie löst ihr sowas?

Viele Grüße
Q.


----------



## tfa (21. Mrz 2011)

> Wie löst ihr sowas?


Ich ignoriere diese Regel einfach. Maximale Zeilenlänge habe ich auf 120 Zeichen festgelegt. Das ist in Ordnung.


----------



## mephi (21. Mrz 2011)

dito
Mein Editorbereich ist groß genug für ca 120 Zeichen. Ich empfinde es als unleserlicher wenn die Zeilen umgebrochen werden als etwas längere Zeilen. Wichtig ist für mich nur, dass ich nicht scrollen muss.


----------



## Stewe (21. Mrz 2011)

Die 80 Zeichen sind wegen dem druck. Wenn dein Source gedruckt werden soll, ist er besser lesbar, wenn du ihn auf 80 Zeichen begrenzt.


----------



## tfa (21. Mrz 2011)

Wer um Himmels willen druckt Quelltext aus?

80 Zeichen stammen (soweit ich weiß) von alten Lochkartenstanzern oder Textmonitoren, die nicht mehr konnten.


----------



## kirax (21. Mrz 2011)

Überleg dir einfach, was du für lesbarer hälst - das ist denk ich auch eine gute Daumenregel.


----------



## Stewe (21. Mrz 2011)

Ich hab tatsächlich schon mal source gedruckt. z.b. als doku in meiner diplomarbeit. 
Aber ich gebe dir recht, seit dem hab ich glaube ich nichts mehr gedruckt.


----------



## maki (21. Mrz 2011)

Stewe hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab tatsächlich schon mal source gedruckt. z.b. als doku in meiner diplomarbeit.


Das ist wohl auch das einzige Beispiel für ausgedruckten Quelltext und nicht praxisrelevant.


----------



## ARadauer (21. Mrz 2011)

Die Zeilenlänge auf 120-140 zu stellen ist das erste was ich mache wenn ich mir Eclipse neu einrichten muss...


----------



## mephi (21. Mrz 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Das ist wohl auch das einzige Beispiel für ausgedruckten Quelltext und nicht praxisrelevant.




Für so einen Fall könnte man bestimmt auch einfach den Formatter der IDE bemühen(fals vorhanden), ausdrucken und wieder verwerfen.


----------



## maki (21. Mrz 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Die Zeilenlänge auf 120-140 zu stellen ist das erste was ich mache wenn ich mir Eclipse neu einrichten muss...


Ich schalte zuerst die Rechtschreibprüfung ab *g*



mephi hat gesagt.:


> Für so einen Fall könnte man bestimmt auch einfach den Formatter der IDE bemühen(fals vorhanden), ausdrucken und wieder verwerfen.


:toll:


----------



## tfa (21. Mrz 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Ich schalte zuerst die Rechtschreibprüfung ab *g*


Genau. Das und Code-Folding.


----------



## Q. (21. Mrz 2011)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> Ich ignoriere diese Regel einfach. Maximale Zeilenlänge habe ich auf 120 Zeichen festgelegt. Das ist in Ordnung.



Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Quellcode drucken werde ich wohl eher nicht :lol:, also folge ich eurem guten Beispiel und stelle 120 Zeichen ein.

Viele Grüße
Q. :toll:


----------



## Marco13 (21. Mrz 2011)

... und "Find Next" hat gefälligst auf F3 zu liegen  

Ich versuche, die 80 Zeichen einzuhalten. "Nicht scrollen müssen" ist ein zu "weiches" Kriterium, bezogen auf 19"-4:3 oder 24"-16:9 Monitore.

Sowas wie 

```
SomeClassWithLongName someObjectWithEvenLongerName = new SomeClassWithLongName(someArgument, someOtherArgument);
```
kann man IMHO auch als

```
SomeClassWithLongName someObjectWithEvenLongerName = 
    new SomeClassWithLongName(
        someArgument, someOtherArgument);
```
schreiben.


----------



## mephi (21. Mrz 2011)

Letztendlich ist alles Gewohnheit. Ich für meinen Teil empfinde dass als unleserlicher.


----------



## maki (21. Mrz 2011)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> ..."Nicht scrollen müssen" ist ein zu "weiches" Kriterium, bezogen auf 19"-4:3 ...


Sollst ja nicht auf dem Smart Phone proggen


----------



## Marco13 (21. Mrz 2011)

Auf
meinem
Smart
Phone
schreibe
ich 
nur 
Foren
Beiträge
:joke:


----------

